# I'm Jim and i'm xxxx @ cleaning glass.......



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Actually not Jim. But i am absolutely  at cleaning glass.

Can someone give me a fool-proof: product, method and even cloths etc used way to get interior glass 100% smudge / smear / shadow free ! ?

***Currently using the Nilco stuff which many here recommend. And still struggling a bit. Must be me / my timing / technique etc :wall:


----------



## lsw8290 (Sep 20, 2011)

Share your pain chap, I too never seem to get the screen clear and smudge free, especially the inside !! 
HELP Anyone ??


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 26, 2008)

Do you wipe it off after you've "cleaned" it? I use a glass cloth and cleaner, then a dry fluffy towel after it.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Something like Autoglym's glass polish is easier to 'get right' than some of the spray cleaners. If you rub off thoroughly with a clean glass cloth you shouldn't have any smears.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Get a decent fish scale type glass cloth and a waffle weave glass cloth. I have the offerings from the Rag Company. I don't use glass cleaner but ONR at the 1:256 wash ratio. Work in the glass with the fish scale and finish with the waffle weave - perfect every time. Beauty of it is you can wipe down the whole interior with the ONR when your done with the glass.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

AG Glass Polish applied with a microfibre and remove with one of these once hazed over - 
https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/glass-shine

If you experience any hazing just repeat the process.

In the summer if you spritz the microfibre with glass cleaner then put a line of the glass polish on the microfibre the glass cleaner will stop the glass polish drying out prematurely when applying to the glass:thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

KKD Krystal with a waffle cloth. Smear free, makes light work of glass


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

Over the years I have tried many different potions and techniques to clean the inside of my windscreen, but have never really 'nailed' it.

I've had my current car for twelve months now and whatever I tried just seemed to move whatever was on the glass around without actually dissolving it enough to be able to wipe it off.

So as a last resort, I had a go with some panel wipe, Upol Slow in my case. I applied it with a cheap yellow Chinese applicator, got the applicator reasonably damp, but not dripping wet, with product and carefully applied it to the windscreen and just wiped it back and forth over the glass a good few times to let it dissolve whatever was on the glass and then, before it dried, I wiped it off with a fish-scale glass cloth and, voila, no more smeary glass.

You do, of course, have to be very careful when applying, plenty of ventilation, all doors open etc, cover up the top of the dashboard with a towel or something just to protect it from drips in case you have been a bit generous when damping the pad.

Worked for me anyway.


John


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Assuming the glass is clean after a car wash use a fish scale or light waffle cloth as mentioned above with Angel wax Vision and scrub hard and fast. Very strong glass cleaner and this kit https://slickshifts.com/product/angelwax-clear-sight-kit/?v=79cba1185463
Is great value includes windscreen wash and a sealant for when you have got it mint.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I'm maybe a few days premature in sharing this but all will be revealed soon!

I'm going to go out on a limb and say there's nothing currently on the market which will work as effectively as this:






Please forgive the music. It was shot on an iPhone 6 years ago!


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

As suggested, try some decent cloth combinations. I found this made a big difference to my results. Paragon Microfibre do a great selection and very well priced.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

big pimp said:


> I'm maybe a few days premature in sharing this but all will be revealed soon!
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say there's nothing currently on the market which will work as effectively as this:
> 
> Please forgive the music. It was shot on an iPhone 6 years ago!


How would that work on a windscreen and why is it different from any other alcohol based glass cleaner. 
If it shot years ago why's is just being revealed?

Anyway for me autoglym glass polish is hard to beat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks very much guys.

The Autoglym polish has a lot of supporters here. And of course easily findable in Halfords today i imagine !

Is it easily removable from rubber seals, plastic trims etc ? Especially if you don’t notice - and then leave it 5 mins to haze.....


----------



## MattyMatt (Mar 21, 2014)

big pimp said:


> I'm maybe a few days premature in sharing this but all will be revealed soon!
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say there's nothing currently on the market which will work as effectively as this:
> 
> ...


I liked the music actually


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sevenfourate said:


> Thanks very much guys.
> 
> The Autoglym polish has a lot of supporters here. And of course easily findable in Halfords today i imagine !.....


Yes easily available from Halfords and quite a few local car accessory shops tend to stock it as well.

I've used it and been very pleased with it. Meguiars glass compound is supposed to be very good and one I might try out...


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

sevenfourate said:


> Thanks very much guys.
> 
> The Autoglym polish has a lot of supporters here. And of course easily findable in Halfords today i imagine !
> 
> Is it easily removable from rubber seals, plastic trims etc ? Especially if you don't notice - and then leave it 5 mins to haze.....


It can be a bit of a pain to remove from some plastic trims so I tend to take my time to avoid it as much as possible. You then have to avoid getting apc or similar on the glass when cleaning said plastic trim lol. If struggling you can cover some of the trim with some blue tape of masking tape.

Enjoy your squeaky clean glass :thumb:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

-Stuart W- said:


> It can be a bit of a pain to remove from some plastic trims so I tend to take my time to avoid it as much as possible. You then have to avoid getting apc or similar on the glass when cleaning said plastic trim lol. If struggling you can cover some of the trim with some blue tape of masking tape.
> 
> Enjoy your squeaky clean glass :thumb:


Thanks very much. Well that's got me torn ! I think you've just put me off if i'm 100% honest.

Ontop of various detailed processes for paint, wheels, trim, leather etc - sounds like adding more time to an already pretty lengthy process - in terms of taping up / being extremely careful or removing from trim as the case may be. I'm all for spending a day out there beautifying. But kinda hoped things would get easier not harder in terms of glass....

At the moment i use Nilco Professional Glass cleaner and then sometimes finish that with a spritz of clean water and dry with a fish-scale E-cloth as directed if not entirely happy. Its 95% good - but does leave an occasional [And to a keen-eyed Detailer - easily noticeable] smear / smudge etc.

Is a compound polish like this something you use every time as a glass cleaner ? Or more of a deep cleanse once a while; and then use a spray type cleaner in the interim ?


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I use Mynt Automotive glass cleaner, Kl!n glass cloth and then use blue roll to remove any smears. Seems to work relatively well. Depends if I seal the windows or not...


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Old fashioned cotton Terry towelling works very well on glass (not the modern towelling with fabric softener impregnated in to the fibres but the dry as a bone towelling :thumb. Works best when the towel is slightly damp for removing grease, then follow up with a clean dry towel.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

garage_dweller said:


> How would that work on a windscreen and why is it different from any other alcohol based glass cleaner.
> If it shot years ago why's is just being revealed?
> 
> Anyway for me autoglym glass polish is hard to beat
> ...


Because I wasn't coming on as a trader on DW 6 years ago...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

sevenfourate said:


> Thanks very much. Well that's got me torn ! I think you've just put me off if i'm 100% honest.
> 
> Ontop of various detailed processes for paint, wheels, trim, leather etc - sounds like adding more time to an already pretty lengthy process - in terms of taping up / being extremely careful or removing from trim as the case may be. I'm all for spending a day out there beautifying. But kinda hoped things would get easier not harder in terms of glass....
> 
> ...


On the interior and exterior at the moment I'm using Angelwax Vision applied with a grey Autosmart microfibre cloth.
Spray on the cloth, and wipe glass thoroughly. Leave to dry for a couple of minutes and then remove with a clean similar MF.

Same inside and out tbh. My interior was done on Thursday, 175k daily driver, screen is mint.

Outside sealed with Angelwax H2go.
I came all the way back from the NEC to Lincoln in the rain and only used my wipers twice, when I was stationary at a couple of roundabouts. :thumb:

(I don't generally go for the compound type polishes, although I have used Gtechniq G4 on the outside, topped with G5 sealant - which is also a nice combo)


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

sevenfourate said:


> Thanks very much. Well that's got me torn ! I think you've just put me off if i'm 100% honest.
> 
> Ontop of various detailed processes for paint, wheels, trim, leather etc - sounds like adding more time to an already pretty lengthy process - in terms of taping up / being extremely careful or removing from trim as the case may be. I'm all for spending a day out there beautifying. But kinda hoped things would get easier not harder in terms of glass....
> 
> ...


Please don't let it put you off. I don't use tape as I just try and be careful - plus it's not THAT bad to remove from trim lol.

I use it everytime I do the inside of the glass and tbh I don't find that it takes any longer than using a spray type cleaner properly. It works well for me so haven't really felt the need to experiment with anything else.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sevenfourate said:


> Thanks very much. Well that's got me torn ! I think you've just put me off if i'm 100% honest.
> 
> Ontop of various detailed processes for paint, wheels, trim, leather etc - sounds like adding more time to an already pretty lengthy process - in terms of taping up / being extremely careful or removing from trim as the case may be. I'm all for spending a day out there beautifying. But kinda hoped things would get easier not harder in terms of glass....
> 
> ...


Don't let it worry you - just take that bit more time near any trim pieces and avoid them. You'll be fine - I use it as I said and don't / have never masked up :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

suds said:


> Old fashioned cotton Terry towelling works very well on glass (not the modern towelling with fabric softener impregnated in to the fibres but the dry as a bone towelling :thumb. Works best when the towel is slightly damp for removing grease, then follow up with a clean dry towel.


As in white terry cloths - like the old style babies nappies (if you know what i mean) ? Seen pack of them in Costco and did wonder if they'd be any good...


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> As in white terry cloths - like the old style babies nappies (if you know what i mean) ? Seen pack of them in Costco and did wonder if they'd be any good...


Sure but the current terry tends to be infused with fabric softeners which actually inhibits their effectiveness (absorbency) so just check how 'soft' they feel, otherwise old terry which has been washed so often the conditioner has been eroded. Foul weather mats have the terry woven in to a rubber backing - very effective at cleaning your shoes as you enter the house, they also work better when they are slightly damp. My Terry were cut from towels 20 years ago from towels which wifey would have thrown away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Microsuede cloth, normal dish soap with warm water.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

suds said:


> Sure but the current terry tends to be infused with fabric softeners which actually inhibits their effectiveness (absorbency) so just check how 'soft' they feel, otherwise old terry which has been washed so often the conditioner has been eroded. Foul weather mats have the terry woven in to a rubber backing - very effective at cleaning your shoes as you enter the house, they also work better when they are slightly damp. My Terry were cut from towels 20 years ago from towels which wifey would have thrown away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate - I'll have a 'feel' of them next time I'm in - don't think the wife would like me cutting our towels up just yet :lol:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Where did I read that Autoglym Fast Glass is great for removing polish from rubber/plastic trims ??

Maybe even on the bottle, so fear not if you're thinking of the glass polish way and you don't want to tape up :thumb:


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

My go to is as follows

Nilco Glass cleaner,in my opinion as good as anything else and a fair bit cheaper from B&Q.

Wowo Glass cleaner microfibre cloths.

Simples!!!


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

+1 for Nilco. Got 5l for a fiver from B&Q last year and its still going strong. Seems to do the job for me. Having said that I do revert to AG Glass Polish for windscreens when a more heavy duty approach is required.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ateca71 (Oct 15, 2019)

James_R said:


> On the interior and exterior at the moment I'm using Angelwax Vision applied with a grey Autosmart microfibre cloth.
> Spray on the cloth, and wipe glass thoroughly. Leave to dry for a couple of minutes and then remove with a clean similar MF.
> 
> Same inside and out tbh. My interior was done on Thursday, 175k daily driver, screen is mint.
> ...


Tried Angelwax Vision for the first time today and it was easy to get a smear free finish. I was really impressed. I've also got some H2go but haven't applied that yet as I want to clay the windscreen first.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I have found that it usually takes more than one go at getting the window clean, which most people don't realise. I would try to use a clean cloth each time, and when I've finished the last drying stage I would then use a micro suede to give a final wipedown. 

This has always worked for me.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Side windows... Waterless Wash & Wax or QD.

Windscreen... You are using the best product already Nilco. It's the clothes.

Short nap, high bite, but ultra soft, not those high nylon content towels. One to apply and one to wipe/buff otherwise you are just shuffling the schyte around. 

Clean side of towels per section..... oh and spray to towel not glass.

If you beleive it's product, as an alternative try neat IPA... but with above cloth discipline.

Happy cleaning.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

alxg said:


> I have found that it usually takes more than one go at getting the window clean, which most people don't realise. I would try to use a clean cloth each time, and when I've finished the last drying stage I would then use a micro suede to give a final wipedown.
> 
> This has always worked for me.


Very true re the multiple cleaning of the screen. Sometimes i clean it then have a good look from further away and from different angles and take an objective view, be honest with myself and do it again.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Started using the Junkman's method and windows are sparkling clean:

1) Spray cleaner onto cloth 1 and wipe; overlapping circular motions, some pressure to make sure it's actually covering all the glass

2) Wipe off with a second, dry cloth (which will obviously become damp as you use it)

3) Buff with a third, dry cloth. It'll feel a bit grabby when it's properly clean.

I've seen waffle-weave or even fishscale-type weave cloths recommended for windows but I've only ever used the basic ones from Halfrauds.

The key to getting streak-free windows is making sure that final buff is with a clean cloth. Any sort of dirt or grime transfers and leaves a bit of a film.

That's what works for me, but as you can see there are a million and one different ways of doing this.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Just to add to this, I use Stoners Invisible glass aerosol and two Klin glass cloths. Also was watching forensic details review yesterday on that wand thing from Halfords and Apex's review on the Stoners version, look pretty useful for the inside glass.


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

MagpieRH said:


> Started using the Junkman's method and windows are sparkling clean:
> 
> 1) Spray cleaner onto cloth 1 and wipe; overlapping circular motions, some pressure to make sure it's actually covering all the glass
> 
> ...


Pretty much this for me. I dont use anyone's else's method though, just apply to same principle I've always done for house windows. Wash, dry, buff with newspaper. Except now I use a glass cloth instead.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

